# Blue roan tuxedo ??



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Is there such a thing ?

Maybe JD's can help


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooooh yeh ... has it always been like that or was it white ? Is it Rascal or Scamp x


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Was whiter when he was little and not so obvious when his fur is longer


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Is that Rascal? Certainly looks a blue roan tux to me .... it is really nice xxx


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Yep, little Rascally doo's !! :twothumbs:


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I believe Blue Roan Tuxedo's do exist. Meet one of our Working Cocker Spaniel mums, she's called Molly and her mother was a blue roan cocker.










She had just had a litter of varied coloured F1 cockapoo puppies but they include two chocolate roan pups from an apricot/white parti poodle dad. So that roan gene has to have come from Molly I think.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you J D, Rascals mum is a blue roan cocker, dad a black miniature poodle, so I'll go with your opinion


----------

